

It’s time to start talking seriously about Basic Income - dr_pugh
https://medium.com/@dr_pugh/it-s-time-to-start-talking-seriously-about-basic-income-bb9763e1859d

======
avmich
I do think that Basic Income is a promising approach. However socialistic it
may sound, we have the situation where this solution looks reasonable. We can
expect drawbacks, and one of them could be the growing dependence on the state
paying the Income; examples of some other states where it happens may suggest
this can lead to lessening of freedoms in the society. This means that
together with Basic Income the question will arise about maintaining the state
to be a service to the people creating that.

